# Pregnant and not sure if I have taken my climaval today?? Advice needed



## 6061kirsty (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi

Ok I know this sounds abit odd but I can not remember whether I took my afternoon dose of climaval. I am 2mg twice a day just started to reduce it as 10 weeks pregnant. Previously was taking it 3 times a day. The problem is I can not remember for the life of me whether I have taken it today or not. I remember thinking about taking it. Will it do any harm if I take it just incase I haven't taken it or should I wait and take it at evening as I would normally for my 2nd dose.

Arghhhhh I really don't know what to do ? I have been discharged from my clinic so not sure whether to ring them. 

Thank you for any advice 

Kirsty


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You can ring your clinic - I am sure they would want to help you. I guess this is a bit late now. I am sure if you have taken some tonight and are back on track no harm will result, especially as you have been advised to start reducing now anyway.


----------

